
Show HN: pavoq – WebGL Shaders as Website Backgrounds – Written in Rust and Elm - jdemler
https://www.pavoq.com/
======
Mirioron
The idea is nice by itself, but please let us not have animated backgrounds.
Please.

~~~
desi_ninja
Animated backgrounds are fine or even more suited in some cases as long as you
are able to read the text

